# ATO: lodging your activity statement online



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

*Sole traders: lodge online and save time!*









*4 April 2018*

Sole traders, did you know you can spend less time managing your tax by lodging your activity statement online?

Lodging online is the easiest and most convenient way to lodge. It's quick, secure and tailored to you.

To get started all you need is a myGov account linked to the ATO. Sign in and begin lodging straight away. You can also view and revise previously lodged activity statements.

If you lodge quarterly, and need a little extra time to lodge, you may receive an extra two weeks to lodge and pay.

So take time back and lodge your activity statement online.

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can also help you with tax advice.

*Find out about:*


How to lodge your BAS
*Watch:*


Activity statement lodgment: It's easy onlineExternal Link
Lodging an activity statement through the business portal
(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...--lodge-online-and-save-time!/?sbnews20180411)


----------

